
Foursquare & Groupon Hook Up for Real-Time Deals - tathagatadg
http://mashable.com/2011/07/29/foursquare-groupon-partnership/
======
saadmalik01
Smart for Foursquare and Groupon, not smart for businesses. This still doesn't
fix the problem that Groupon is not a viable option for the majority of
businesses.

